# not picking up another Lyft driver



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

no show. I’m guessing it was a newbie error. Maybe pressed request lyft for some reason. 

I made the mistake myself but had the brain to cancel it immediately.

I knew because he had that photo with the green background. lol


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I am confused why are you picking up the Lyft drivers?!


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> I am confused why are you picking up the Lyft drivers?!


HOnestly. I didn't even looked at his profile before excepting the ride.

Then I get there and I'm like ***. This dude must be a newbie and made mistake with the app. lol

This was just once.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Not to be nitpicky but the subject says you're not picking up a driver


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

So, I get a ping from a Lyft driver for a ride. 

I did not pay attention that this was another Lyft driver ( later on I can tell by the green background). 

I arrive at the destination. I now closely look at the pax photo. Now I see that its’ a Lyft driver. 


So, what I’m saying is that if in the future I see the photo of a Lyft driver ( it might be a legit request for a ride as pax) I am going to pass. 
He probably pressed the Lyft request by accident but forgot to cancel the ride.


Does that make sense? LOL


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

BTW I can’t do this on Uber platform because the headshot photo are all different.

Lyft stands out with the green background.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Got it now


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

One major flaw in the Lyft app is that it's too easy to accidentally request a ride.

I tell every single one of my mentees to be careful about that, but I've done it myself (and kicked myself) on multiple occasions.

It should be a two-step process, just like when we confirm arrival or dropoff.

Accidental pings inconvenience drivers, anger passengers, and they don't do Lyft any good, either, so I see no logic in the current setup.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

rjenkins is spot on, I have often accepted an Uber ping, double click while driving and changing lanes for new destination to bring Lyft app to front. Tiny little down arrow, two choices, hit the bottom one that says: "turn off driver mode".
I'm driving while doing this.... trying to make sure I'm at least going in the right direction for my Uber pickup. Driver mode "off" on the Lyft app, now I have to double tap that button on the BOTTOM of my iphone, dangerously close to that gray "order a Lyft" area of the screen.

Happens all the time, I get a call from a fellow Lyft driver exactly where I turned off driver mode a few minutes ago. Now I have to beat the clock to cancel that poor guy or tell him to keep the $5.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Happened again! I saw that it was another lyft driver. Did not accept.

I think now i'm going to accept and call the other driver to cancel so my acceptance percentage doesn't go down.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Guys with uber if u get a ping, with a rating showing a decimal, like 4.85 that's means the pax is a current or previous driver. 100%


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Does it charge to current balance, or can you only mis-order when you put in a credit card? Can it charge the account you get your earnings sent to if your fares driven balance is 0 or insufficient?

What happens with ratings? Does a driver have a separate pax rating on Lyft? Or do ratings received as a passenger affect the driver account's driver rating????


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

rjenkins said:


> One major flaw in the Lyft app is that it's too easy to accidentally request a ride.
> 
> I tell every single one of my mentees to be careful about that, but I've done it myself (and kicked myself) on multiple occasions.
> 
> ...


Real easy to make it impossible. Just dont enter a CC# until you actually really need a ride

Ive had my Lyft account as a driver pay out 5 figures before I ever needed my first Lyft as Pax ride.

PS u can still see ants without payment details


----------

